# Advice wanted Ohio



## Rainbowjack (Jul 10, 2015)

27 different bucks on cam last year on public. just gotta do some leg work. 2000" on the wall means you dont have to pay someone if you have time to scout. And actually figuring out the big boys is more fun than killing them


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Personally, I have zero interest in being a triggerman for an outfitter. Scouting, hanging stands and setting up trail cams are all part of the experience and makes success MUCH sweeter! I wouldn't have a passion for hunting if I didn't have to scout. 

Have fun and good luck!


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

trophyohio said:


> Go with Pacconis Trophy Whitetails of Southern Ohio 724 388 0705.. you are gonna be disappointed on public land all of it way overhunted bud.Private Property is key!!
> View attachment 260314


Not true. I hunted public land 3 yrs down there with a bow and never seen another hunter...

You going bow hunting or gun stickbow ? Seems to me it's not to bad at all during bow, never been for gun.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

That's how I feel also. I just didn't want the thread to go south. I like the challenge of trying to figure out bucks by reading sign, scouting and everything when it comes to scouting. We do it basically year round.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

snortwheeze said:


> Not true. I hunted public land 3 yrs down there with a bow and never seen another hunter...
> 
> You going bow hunting or gun stickbow ? Seems to me it's not to bad at all during bow, never been for gun.


It would be with bow.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

I can see where some guys want to go with an outfitter, but I have never been.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

stickbow shooter said:


> I can see where some guys want to go with an outfitter, but I have never been.


As much of hunter's you and your boy's are you'll have no problem down there, go deep and have a good way to get those mega studs out of there, gets pretty rugged the farther south ya go. I never did go that far south though. Only placed i was ever fortunate enough to hunt down there was an 1, 1 1/2 hr or so into Ohio. Have buddy's that hunt farther south though and they see or kill mega studs every year


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

stickbow shooter said:


> That's good to know Thanks. My son already does that at one of our spots here in NWL. It's a great way to access places.





stickbow shooter said:


> I can see where some guys want to go with an outfitter, but I have never been.


If your willing to do the leg work you can kill some dandy animals. it comes down to wanting to do the work. you can even find private ground to hunt if you work at it. Ive hunted in Iowa,Illinois and Ohio public and found private at no charge just respect to the owners. Iowa is to expensive iIMO, i still hunt Ill. and Ohio and of course Mi. The benefit of Ohio NR is 149$ all season tag so you have a long time to hunt. Enjoy your Journey its yours!!


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Sounds great guy's, thanks again. Hopefully we can make it happen this year. It all depends on his work schedule.


----------



## trophyohio (Sep 19, 2014)

Well what the heck!! Spend a thousand a piece on travels food license and gas and see what happens on public land ..Hope you guys do well. God Bless!!


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

trophyohio said:


> Well what the heck!! Spend a thousand a piece on travels food license and gas and see what happens on public land ..Hope you guys do well. God Bless!!
> View attachment 260403


Ive hunted private land in Ohio for less than $500 a guy. Food, gas, tags, lodging, and small "lease" to the landowner. 
Good luck stickbow, I'd give recommendations, but the public land I know of is pretty small. Been meaning to venture into some the last couple years.


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

Bring a shotgun and like 300 number 8 shot shells. Dove hunting is a BLAST!


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

triplelunger said:


> Bring a shotgun and like 300 number 8 shot shells. Dove hunting is a BLAST!


That sounds like fun.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

trophyohio said:


> Well what the heck!! Spend a thousand a piece on travels food license and gas and see what happens on public land ..Hope you guys do well. God Bless!!
> View attachment 260403


Really trying to push the issue eh....costed me about 350 for a week. Did i kill a giant, no.. Did I have fun and kill, yes. Also seen a mega stud just to my "off" side...the one and only time i wish i shot a crossbow


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

Ohio is fun. I lease on a 900 acre section for less than 500 a year with 2 other friends. Well worth it and doubles my hunting season.


----------



## lreigler (Dec 23, 2009)

snortwheeze said:


> Really trying to push the issue eh....costed me about 350 for a week. Did i kill a giant, no.. Did I have fun and kill, yes. Also seen a mega stud just to my "off" side...the one and only time i wish i shot a crossbow


I'm with you. Will never pay a guide to hunt deer, that sounds too boring. Yeah, may walk away with shooting a smaller deer and seeing more guys, but at least you know that YOU took that animal.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Groundsize said:


> Ohio is fun. I lease on a 900 acre section for less than 500 a year with 2 other friends. Well worth it and doubles my hunting season.


Need another partner  that's a hell of a deal ! My cousin screwed us out of are private land


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

snortwheeze said:


> Need another partner  that's a hell of a deal ! My cousin screwed us out of are private land


Wow how?


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Groundsize said:


> Wow how?


Did some ignorant **** he shouldn't have... Could probably get back into it but it was kinda of a **** show anyways. Lot's and lot's of acres but the property owner is a farmer, wants deer dead. We'd show up and there was other people already there. Luckily there was state land near by and with bow doesn't seem state land down there is very pressured ( least not were i was )


----------



## Chromelander (Oct 1, 2011)

Stickbow, look at AEP Recreation land. Several campgrounds and lots of area to hunt. That may work for you


----------

